# PostgreSQL adminpack reported missing from remote pgAdmin3

## vyedmic

Hello All. First post.  :Embarassed: 

I'm running postgresql-8.4.5 and I'm trying to connect remotly from OS X with pgAdmin3 1.2.11. Connection is successful, however when I try to create database nothing happens and when I try to open the default postgres database it comes up with this error:

```

Server instrumentation

The server lacks instrumentation functions. 

pgAdmin III uses some support functions that are not available by default in all PostgreSQL versions. These enable some tasks that make life easier when dealing with log files and configuration files. 

The adminpack is installed and activated by default if you are running the 'official' pgInstaller distribution of PostgreSQL for Windows and is included as a contrib module with all versions of PostgreSQL 8.2 and above. However, if you are running any other version of PostgreSQL you will need to manually install it. To do so, simply copy the appropriate adminpack source code to the /contrib directory of your pre-configured PostgreSQL source tree. You can download the adminpacks here.
```

From googling around I found that said adminpacks should be included in the Gentoo ebuild. Did I miss some configuration option? I tried to mess around with postgresql-testing overlay which includes pgadmin3-adminpack ebuild but that is dependent on postgresql-8.0.* and I don't think I want to go there just yet.

----------

## titanofold

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/PostgreSQL#Utilities

----------

## vyedmic

Thanks.

I'm blind obviously.   :Rolling Eyes:   :Wink: 

----------

## titanofold

No problem. We all need help finding those things that are right under our noses every now and then.

----------

## lkraav

This is the up to date link http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/postgres-howto.xml

----------

